# how to disable script blocking



## marielle550 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi-- sorry to bother you but I'm trying to follow the first steps for possible malware issues. I can't run the DDS program because I evidently have a script blocker. I disabled pc-cillin, ad-aware, spy-bot and the microsoft area and everything that I could find that had real-time monitoring. I do not have Norton. I ran a computer search and can't find anything. (I also searched here first for help but there were many entries and the titles seemed way advanced for what I'm looking for. Can you help me find a way to find out what is blocking the scripts in this computer?

Thanks in advance for your help!
Marielle


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello -

Is your Vista a 64bit version? If so, DDS won't work, and you should receive an incompatible OS message. 

If 32bit...

See if this helps

Disable the Script Blocking In Norton Settings:
Start Norton Antivirus.
Click Options. If a menu appears when you click Options, then click Norton Antivirus. The Norton Antivirus Options dialog box appears.
Click Script Blocking.
Uncheck Enable Script Blocking (recommended).
Click OK
You can reenable it afterwards when everything is clean again. 

If not, go ahead and run GMER, and use RSIT instead of DDS, post your logs in a new topic in the malware removal section, not back here, please. Here's how to use RSIT



Download RSIT by random/random and save it to your desktop.
Double click *RSIT.exe* to start the tool and click Continue at the disclaimer.
When the scan completes it will open a log named *log.txt* maximized, and a log named *info.txt* minimized.
Copy *(Ctrl+A then Ctrl+C)* and paste *(Ctrl+V)* the contents of *log.txt* here.

Please *attach info.txt* to your post.
To attach a file to a new post, simply
Click the[*Manage Attachments*] button under *Additional Options > Attach Files* on the post composition page, and
*copy and paste* the following into the "*Upload File from your Computer*" box: *C:\rsit\info.txt*​
 Click *Upload.*



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

